# finally the scientific answer for our mild weather



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

The weather channel had a segment on the warm weather we have been happening. This warm weather is apparently caused by the Arctic vortex being in the wrong region. I can't remember the specifics, but it should be somewhere over Hudsons Bay. This is a result of another, warmer vortex being in the wrong region. Which should be located somewhere in the south.

The question they didn't answer was why this has happened and if it will fix itself any time soon. But atleast it's an answer to our problems. Now if we could only find a solution.

If anyone has more information on this curse, that would be great. Maybe the vortex will shift and it will snow until July?


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

it better not snow till, july, not even till april, ocean temp gots to wamr up in time the the striped bass to arrive in early may so i can go flats fishing, rather be flats fishing than plowing or anything else in the world!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would love snow til July! I need to make $$$!


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

We all need to start doing the snow dance... :redbounce


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE CENTRAL MISSOURI IS GONNA GET HIT 5 - 8 inches . damn so close


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

JKOOPERS said:


> LOOKS LIKE CENTRAL MISSOURI IS GONNA GET HIT 5 - 8 inches . damn so close


Send it north!! I'm itchin to try my plow out.

William


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

heres a nice website forecast models http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/namer/gfs/00/index_slp_l_loop.shtml


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

only vortex i know of is the money going out and nothing coming in.. lol


----------

